# Nvidia Optimus irgendwie will es nicht

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich habe mir einen neuen Laptop gekauft. Es handelt sich um einen Median Akoya P7816.

Dieser verfügt über die nvidia optimus Technologie.

Ich habe mich für einrichten von X11 an folgenden Post gehalten: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959252.html

Meine ~/.xinitrc schaut wie folgt aus:

```

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

exec gnome-session

```

Nun versuche ich also den X-Server via startx zu starten.

Der Bildschirm wir schwarz. Das bleibt etwa 3 Minuten so, bis ich endlich ein Bild bekomme.

Inhalt: Die tolle Gnome-Meldung: Oh no! Somethng has gone wrong.

Hier die Xorg.log:

```

[  2008.081] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.2

Release Date: 2013-06-25

[  2008.082] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2008.082] Build Operating System: Linux 3.9.11-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[  2008.082] Current Operating System: Linux akoya-linux 3.9.11-gentoo-r1 #7 SMP Fri Aug 2 19:11:30 CEST 2013 x86_64

[  2008.082] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.9.11-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda2 ro root=/dev/sda2 elevator=noop net.ifnames=0 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[  2008.083] Build Date: 02 August 2013  07:33:33PM

[  2008.083]  

[  2008.084] Current version of pixman: 0.30.0

[  2008.084]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2008.084] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2008.086] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  2 20:11:28 2013

[  2008.086] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  2008.087] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2008.087] (==) ServerLayout "Layout"

[  2008.087] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[  2008.087] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  2008.087] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[  2008.087] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  2008.087] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[  2008.087] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2008.087] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2008.087] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  2008.087] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  2008.087] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2008.087] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  2008.087] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fcbe0

[  2008.087] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2008.087]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2008.087]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  2008.087]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  2008.087]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  2008.087] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[  2008.087] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2008.088] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1b0a:20e4 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[  2008.088] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0fd9:1b0a:20e4 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  2008.089] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  2008.089] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  2008.090] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  2008.090] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  2008.091] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  2008.091] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  2008.092] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  2008.092] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  2008.093] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  2008.093] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  2008.094] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  2008.094] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  2008.095] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  2008.095] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  2008.096] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  2008.096] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2008.097] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  2008.097] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  2008.098] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  2008.098] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  2008.099] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  2008.099] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  2008.100] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  2008.100] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  2008.101] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  2008.101] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  2008.102] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2008.102] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  2008.110] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2008.110]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2008.110]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2008.110] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  325.08  Wed Jun 26 17:51:26 PDT 2013

[  2008.110] Loading extension GLX

[  2008.110] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  2008.110] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  2008.111] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2008.111]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2008.111]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2008.111] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  2008.111] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  2008.111] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.111]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 0.8.0

[  2008.111]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2008.111]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  2008.111] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  325.08  Wed Jun 26 17:32:32 PDT 2013

[  2008.111] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  2008.111] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  2008.111] (--) using VT number 7

[  2008.114] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  2008.114] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  2008.114] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  2008.114] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.114]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2008.114]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2008.114] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[  2008.114] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  2008.114] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  2008.114] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  2008.114] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.114]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2008.114]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2008.114] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  2008.114] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  2008.114] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  2008.114] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.114]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.1.0

[  2008.114]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2008.114] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  2008.114] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  2008.114] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  2008.115] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  2008.115] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  2008.115] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  2008.115] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  2008.115] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  2008.115] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2008.115] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  2008.115] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2008.115] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  2008.115] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

[  2008.115] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[  2008.115] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" set to "none"; enabling NoScanout

[  2008.115] (**) NVIDIA(0):     mode

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 645M (GK107) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  2008.220] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[  2008.220] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.07.53.00.1b

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  2008.220] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 645M at PCI:1:0:0

[  2008.220] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  2008.220] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[  2008.220] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[  2008.220] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  2008.220] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2008.220] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[  2008.220] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2008.220] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[  2008.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Output LVDS-0 has no monitor section

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output LVDS-0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 149e  Serial#: 0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2011  Week: 0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.4

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): 6 bits per channel

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital interface is undefined

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.570

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 100.0 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 214 mm

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1648  h_sync_end 1680 h_blank_end 1798 h_border: 0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 926 v_border: 0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):  AUO

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):  B173RW01 V4

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    00ffffffffffff0006af9e1400000000

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    001501049026157802c4959e57539226

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    010101010101102740c660841a303020

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    36007ed6100000180000000f00000000

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0):    004231373352573031205634200a00c2

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS-0

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.1  100.00  1600 1648 1680 1798  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz eP)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  2008.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  2008.223] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output VGA-0

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Output LVDS-0 connected

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Output LVDS-0 using initial mode 1600x900

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  2008.224] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  2008.224] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  2008.224] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  2008.224] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  2008.224] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.224]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2008.224]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2008.224] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  2008.224] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  2008.224] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  2008.224] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.224]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.1.0

[  2008.224]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2008.224] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  2008.224] (==) modesetting(G0): Backing store disabled

[  2008.224] (==) modesetting(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2008.224] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  2008.224] (==) modesetting(G0): DPMS enabled

[  2008.224] (WW) modesetting(G0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" is not used

[  2008.236] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[  2008.236] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  2008.238] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  2008.242] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[  2008.242] Loading extension NV-GLX

[  2008.246] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  2008.246] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  2008.246] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2008.246] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  2008.246] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  2008.246] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  2008.246] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2008.246] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  2008.246] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  2008.246] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[  2008.246] (--) RandR disabled

[  2008.250] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  2008.315] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  2008.315] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2008.315] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  2008.315] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  2008.315] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.315]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 2.8.1

[  2008.315]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2008.315]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[  2008.315] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2008.315] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2008.315] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  2008.315] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2008.315] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2008.315] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2008.315] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  2008.315] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  2008.315] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2008.315] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  2008.315] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2008.333] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[  2008.333] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2008.333] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2008.333] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2008.333] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  2008.333] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2008.333] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2008.333] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2008.333] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[  2008.333] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2008.333] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[  2008.333] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2008.333] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2008.333] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2008.333] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  2008.333] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2008.333] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2008.333] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2008.333] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[  2008.333] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  2008.333] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2008.333] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[  2008.333] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2008.333] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2008.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  2008.334] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2008.334] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  2008.334] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  2008.334] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  2008.334] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[  2008.334] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[  2008.334] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2008.334] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  2008.334] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2008.334] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[  2008.334] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2008.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[  2008.334] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2008.334] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  2008.334] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  2008.334] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  2008.334] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[  2008.334] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  2008.334] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  2008.334] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[  2008.334] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  2008.334] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2008.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[  2008.334] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  2008.334] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  2008.334] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[  2008.334] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  2008.335] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  2008.335] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2008.335]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.7.1

[  2008.335]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2008.335]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[  2008.335] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  2008.335] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2008.335] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[  2008.358] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5692 (res 66)

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4680 (res 102)

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[  2008.358] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2008.358] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2008.368] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input6/event6"

[  2008.368] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[  2008.368] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  2008.368] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  2008.368] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.037

[  2008.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2008.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  2008.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2008.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2008.368] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2008.368] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2008.368] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[  2008.374] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5278

[  2008.375] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  2008.375] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  100.00  1600 1648 1680 1798  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz eP)

[  2008.376] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2008.385] have a master to look out for

[  2008.385] adjust shatters 0 1600

[  2008.387] need to create shared pixmap 1reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2008.560] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2008.634] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2008.682] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5278

[  2008.682] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  2008.682] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  100.00  1600 1648 1680 1798  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz eP)

[  2008.684] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2008.710] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2098.992] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2099.026] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2099.028] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2099.124] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2099.706] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2099.711] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2101.857] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2101.872] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2102.049] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2102.052] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2102.134] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2104.691] reporting 3 4 17 122

[  2107.623] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  2107.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  2107.651] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5278

[  2107.651] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  2107.651] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  100.00  1600 1648 1680 1798  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz eP)

[  2107.656] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2107.656] setversion 1.4 failed

```

Habt ihr eine Idee?

dsiggi

----------

